# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Chappell presents report, leaves venue

## Bluehacks

Greg Chappell presented his World Cup report to the Board of Control for Cricket in India and interacted with its top officials for close to two hours on Friday morning.

The Australian coach, who resigned on Wednesday, waved to the reporters before leaving the Wankhede stadium, the venue of the BCCI's Working Committee meeting.
The meeting has been convened to review India's disastrous campaign in the World Cup and take remedial measures.

Captain Rahul Dravid and manager Sanjay Jagdale, who will also present his report, were still inside.
Chappell is scheduled to leave for Singapore on Friday night. After spending a few days there he would leave for Australia

Source: rediff

----------

